# Bucephalandra emerse



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bucephalandra is a very beautiful plant for planted hobbyist. Sharing my little plant here.
The Bucephalandra Skeleton King also know as Bucephalandra Achilles.


----------



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice. I like the almost 3 dimensional veining in the leaf.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Luminescent, Yes it one of the plant i cultivate them under emerse and submerse.


----------



## Spyke (Aug 18, 2012)

Very nice. This is my favorite buce, and can't wait to get one.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bucephalandra Skeleton King/Achilles plantlets growing out from the rhizome.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

another beautiful variant to share with ...


----------

